# AUDI Rally Films Now on Two DVDs



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi rally fans pay attention: The legendary films of AUDI’s Group B rally era in the 1980’s is now available for the first time on DVD. The original films of Helmut Deimel were digitally remastered and are now available in the Museum Shop of AUDI’s Museum Mobile in Ingolstadt, on the Internet at the shop’s website (www.audi.de/museumshop) or on the Museum Shop’s ebay store (http://members.ebay.de/aboutme/audi_museumsshop). 
* Full Story *


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: AUDI Rally Films Now on Two DVDs ([email protected])*

Sweet.
I ordered them all already. Good time to nab the pike's peak and others. 
BTW, I heard Region free DVD players can be bought at walmart for less than 50 bucks.
PC DVD software can also be hacked to work region free.


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: AUDI Rally Films Now on Two DVDs (Fusilier)*

Guess I have to add this to my collection as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: AUDI Rally Films Now on Two DVDs (URQ)*

Fusilier, are they marked as region free? Anyone know a region free hack for Mac?


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: AUDI Rally Films Now on Two DVDs ([email protected])*

I'll let you know when I get them George.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: AUDI Rally Films Now on Two DVDs (Fusilier)*

Oh, yeah, on the DVDs, let us know. I also meant, are the DVD players at Wal Mart marked region free?


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: AUDI Rally Films Now on Two DVDs ([email protected])*

http://www.regionfreedvd.net/player/cyberhome.html 
The cyberhome 300 is available at Walmart for 40 bucks.
Its a cheapo unit and semi-reliable at best, but for 40 bucks its about as expensive as the DVD. It can be hacked for region free (plays all those PAL disks) I think Radio Shack and Circuit City has these as well.



_Modified by Fusilier at 5:29 AM 8-24-2005_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: AUDI Rally Films Now on Two DVDs (Fusilier)*

Thanks man.


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: AUDI Rally Films Now on Two DVDs ([email protected])*

I got the DVDs today. I believe the disks themselves are region free.
German only. A little scattered with alot of footage of competing cars, but no good summary of each race season. Definately worth a look.


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: AUDI Rally Films Now on Two DVDs (Fusilier)*

Region free??? Can I play them on my PS2? Yeah, I know, I'm a technological dinosaur







Never mind, edited for reading the link. HOW THE HELL do you buy these




























I want to buy them, but all the links don't allow me to. 

_Modified by Quattro Krant at 11:22 AM 9-2-2005_


_Modified by Quattro Krant at 11:31 AM 9-2-2005_


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: AUDI Rally Films Now on Two DVDs (Quattro Krant)*

https://museumsshop.audi.de/ 
Click Shop on the left. Then Film and Foto, Then Audi.
Add to cart and pay by credit card


_Modified by Fusilier at 7:34 PM 9/12/2005_


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: AUDI Rally Films Now on Two DVDs (Fusilier)*

Any idea if they will be released in English?


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: AUDI Rally Films Now on Two DVDs (Fusilier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fusilier* »_ https://museumsshop.audi.de/ 
Click Shop on the left. Then Film and Foto, Then Audi.
Add to cart and pay by credit card

_Modified by Fusilier at 7:34 PM 9/12/2005_
 You my friend are a VERY VERY nice human







If you didn't live in TX, I'd buy you a


----------

